# Standing up to Fish Neglect!



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I always HATE going to walmart and seeing about a hundred dead fish. And the ones who are alive are eating the dead ones from starvation, have some sort of sickness, or are in the prosses of dying. The tanks are so hard to look at with all the filth. Little kids are sometimes poking their hands into the tanks and I can never find an employe! I'm sick of hearing people say "it's just a fish". It's still a living creature. 

If you are a waitor and the restraunt is burning down, would you like the fire-fighters to say, "It's just another waitor...Plenty more to replace him". No. You wouldn't. 

I just wanted to put this out here and try to stop the dang walmart and other places from killing beautiful creatures! The people at walmart don't give a crap about what people think about the fish, so how do we make them know we mean buiseness? I would love for some ideas to be coming in, and maybe someone out there will see this and do something about it. I'm personally boycotting against buying fish/fish products from walmart but I intend doing much more when I'm older and can make more of a difference...

Thanks for taking your time to read this and maybe you'll even respond


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree 100%. I always complain whenever I go to walmart to the manager, who doensnt care one bit. But its fun to give the ass a real hard time about it. It is totally wrong. Life is life. We are supposed to respect all life that god creates. Respecting is preserving and caring for. I love my god and as such I love all his creation. It really is upsetting to see such neglect and disregard for life. Even if you don't believe in god or a god or even my god. I think we all should agree that life is beautiful and sacred and should be preserved loved enjoyed and respected.

Sorry for my rant. Anyways I boycott walmart. But thats really easy for me because there are none near me.


----------



## foo4sho (Jun 16, 2010)

Im pretty sure they stopped selling fish in walmart in Canada for a few years now. or atleast in british columbia, because i havent seen any since like 7 years probably. hopefully the fish section is banned all the way throughout canada


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My walmart took out the live fish. I'm assuming it became unprofitable (a Petland opened briefly across the street), but I'm not an insider. 

Do write to "corporate". Complain that the dead/dying fish are disgusting and cause you to leave the store without buying any of the groceries (profitable for them) you planned to buy and to not come back next week. Maybe cc some color pictures to the local paper. A bunch of complaints added to low profits might conceivably tip them to take the tanks out if they are on the fence. Don't bother to play the "humane" angle since they are used to ignoring PETA.

Do not "rescue" fish from wal-mart. Tender-hearted people buy neglected, sick-looking fish from wal-mart to save them from dying in the stores tender mercies. What does a store do when they sell some fish? they order more. Save one fish, condemn others. Buy no fish from a tank with multiple dead fish. You will most likely bring a disease home to your fish. 

If you find a strategy that works, post it. Widespread obvious neglect is not good for the fish or the hobby in general. This is exactly the kind of thing that is going to criminalize our favorite pastime.

The other thing you could do is get the fish manager's job. I have seen a few wal-marts with really well kept fish. Its amazing the difference one person's hard work can make.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I understand, I have two walmarts in my area one of them keeps their fish pretty good by Treating their illnesses, Feeding them, scrubbing the tanks down,taking the dead fish out, And the man in the fish department is knowledgeable about fish. Now at my other store they used to have a Man their that keep those tanks Pet-Smart quality but not anymore the moved him away and they are downhill from there. But that walmart is being remodeled to be one of the best Wal-Marts in the Nation which mean they might hire a better person to take better care of the fish department. I may write a complaint if they don't make the department better in the one store better.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Glad to know that canada's walmart don't sell fish anymore! I'm also happy to hear that some walmart's fish deparments aren't *too* bad. Oh and Dan, I beleive in God very strongly and that is why I was so angry too. God created this earth so we can respect the creatures that were put on it. If animals were meant to be neglected, they wouldn't be here. 

I've decided to viset walmart and take some pics of the dead/unhealthy fish and doing just what emc mentioned about writing to corporate! I would love it if some of you guys did the same...It would probably work better/faster and be MUCH more convincing if a bunch of people took pics and added them to the letter you are writing. Then they can see how badly it is and yes, I think walmart would care a lot more If someone said that they were so grossed out that they left without buying anything from the store!

Thanks!


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would aid you in taking pics but they're are no walmarts near me anymore. I would have to drive to orange county (a two hour drive without traffic). But I heard from my friend who works at target that they are planning to open up a pet-section in 2011, in most targets including the one closest to me. Apparently this includes a fish section with live fish. No live cats or dogs, only small animals. So we will see how this goes. If its true. 
And chocolate its nice to know Im not the only Believer on here.


----------

